# How i got started ...



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

_"It really was no miracle. What happened was just this... The wind began to switch / The house, to pitch / And suddenly the hinges started to unhitch / Just then the Witch / To satisfy an itch / Went flying on her broomstick, thumbing for a hitch!"_ ~ Dorothy, The Wizard of Oz

*There are times in life when we may come to the realization that we have set aside - even nearly forgotten - all our talents, creativity, and spirit for the realities of day to day living. We work, raise a family, embrace life's challenges and try to handle concerns of health, finances, love... 

But there are a few lucky ones who manage to find their way down the yellow brick road - through the forest and with a few trusty friends - make it back to the Emerald City of Life where the Wizard reminds you that you have everything you need to get back home to your creative pursuits, and it's been inside you all along. . .

I sing, dance, play piano, guitar and harmonica. I paint, throw pottery, sketch and write. I cook, act, design, paddle, plot and pursue so many things. So for me, when the career had slowed and the family had grown, the day came when I wondered "Where's the Emerald City for me? What happened to all my creativity?" Enter Halloween! 

Through the years, especially raising a family, Halloween was the kick-off to the holiday season. Still - when October 31st was over - we quickly moved on to turkey, wise men, and Santa in the sky. When New Year rolled over my wedding anniversary and son #3's birthday, year after year we celebrated and started it all again. More birthdays, school events, car pools, team sports, music lessons, plays, pets, vacations, work, travel, doctor visits, deaths... Life happened and before I knew it, Halloween had returned! 

Decorations began to accumulate. I could never throw away a construction paper black cat or witches hat made by one of my four little "monsters." Cherishing each little craft of yarn and popsicle stick, I would safely store the artifacts in a box of Halloween memorabilia. Even costumes would get re-cycled and passed down through my four growing goblins. 

Year after year, trick after treat, Halloweens became more and more elaborate. It was a way to bond with my children each year - no matter the school or family activities that usually distracted them from home life. I loved it more and more. By the time the kids had grown and moved away, many of my best memories of time with my children centered around Halloween. I was left with boxes and boxes of decorations, cards, costumes - all labeled Halloween!

My husband was no stranger to it all. I confess that our first October together, we even Trick or Treated (I was 18!) before heading out to a costume party. Nowadays, I often remind him - "You knew what you were getting into!"

So here I am - present day - with a love for Halloween that has stood the test of time. It has surpassed my wildest hopes to re-kindle in myself, some of that lost creativity. Few can understand my obsession. Fortunately - I have found a ghoulish group of friends who do -- right here on the Halloween Forum.*


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Hey there lady, I can not tell you how much I can relate to everything you just said here, now my goblins are not completely gone from the haunt but one is getting close( off to college this year) but I can tell you that I can totally relate to the creativity thing. I tell my husband every year that the reason I go so crazy during Halloween is because my everyday job doesnt allow me to be creative at all and this is sort of an outlet You have inspired me to start my own blog. I tried on another site but not really feeling it I think here will be a better place. I will be following you and i invite you to stop by and follow mine that is when I get it started. Wish me luck*


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I loved reading this. You are so right on!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I hear ya Susieboo, I always did halloween with the kids, the parties,(mad some great giver water punch, kids were grossed out by it, but it tastes great!)always made my kids costumes, , dressed up my self at school parties(mother and daughter vampira's anyone? I also loved it as a kid, the air had a certain smell, and walking after dark with the leaves blowing, it was magical. I have done a lot of crafts in my day, but have expanded my creativity since I started making my won halloween props.


----------

